# Telecaster Fest



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All…..My good pal Hugh Hardy (Bluehugh2) is hosting a Telefest on Sunday. About 6 of us will be gathering with our Tele's in tow. 
While there will refreshments and a BBQ, the real attraction will be the guitars themselves. We are thinking there may about 20 Teles there of all shapes and sizes. Ranging from true vintage to contemporary to boutique versions.
Watch this space for tone reports and pictures.
cheers
Pete


this one will be there on sunday...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

HOlly molly, you always have the best looking pictures!!!

Where's is you post in the "Show you gear" thread?

I want to have a look to ALL your gear, and I mean ALL your gear!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that is a KILLER looking paisly tele.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone else feel an overwhelming urge to move to Scarborough right now? ;-)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

b-nads said:


> Anyone else feel an overwhelming urge to move to Scarborough right now? ;-)


I'm just packing up now!:smile-new::sFun_dancing::smile-new:


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a damn fine looking tele. Wish I was closer.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Nice. That's amazing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some day, when I have the money, I must get a tele. A really nice tele.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

screw the tele, I want that blanket!!



Pete always has the best stuff, I'm in awe of the gear he goes through


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

bolero said:


> the gear he goes through


Thanks Bolero..
"Goes through" is the important part there.
I wish I never had to sell anything….but that would just be gross (and of course there is the little issue about financing these things…not to mention space to keep them). 
I love guitars and amps. And these are my "1 night stands" in most cases (this meant something else in the 70's). We just have gear to enjoy for a while, then it's someone else's turn. Whether it's a few days or a few years or in some cases, a few decades. Most of these guitars and amps will be making music with their owners down the road long after we are gone.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I should send my daughter over, this is her Tele



DW


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's off the charts, Rum...she's a lucky young lady ;-)


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

okay…..So TELEFEST !!!!!!

High in the hills of the hamlet of Egbert Ontario lies Casa-del-Hardy. 
Hugh was the host with the most this past Sunday as he opened the doors of his house to a bunch of ner'-do-well musicians. He was a perfect and gracious host. Not only providing the space but he also played maitre'd and threw on some HUGE delicious steaks along with all the trimmings.
Hugh has quite a few fantastics amps so there was no shortage of flavours to play these guitars through.
There were nine of us there and I think just about everyone there is a member here on the Forum. Along with us players there was a builder, Eric Hanson. Eric was nice enough to bring along a number of his fine, fine creations. Hopefully he will chime in with some details of his fiddles. 
28 Tele's were strangled in the process.











To get through this many guitars and give them their do with this many players, would be daunting. Having each person wank through some riffs was not a satisfactory process...But about half way through we organically evolved into a process where 2-4 players would jam out a tune together. Rather than do head to head excursions between the Teles you actually got to hear what they might sound like in a band situation. So players would rotate, guitars would rotate…..and those who felt brave enough would tap out some time on Hugh's vintage rogers drum kit. 
Here's Brent and Bill (Teleboli and bbigsby) tearin' through a tune.










Here's what we played….
Please excuse the lack of details here per guitar (and some inaccuracies on my part) maybe some others who were there could fill in the blanks and specs of each fiddle.










left to right back row….GVCG blackguard tele (a replica of Roy Buchanan's), relic Fender Paisley Masterbuilt body with a real 68' neck, Fender Masterbuilt neck on a real 68' body
Relaxing on the cushions in front….Shyboy Esquire, real 53 Esquire neck on a real 57' body, real 51' Nocaster










L to R…..Fender No-Caster in sea foam green, Partscaster (sorry I don't know any deets on that baby), real 1960 Tele (heavily modded) 










L to R…..Fender Limited Edtion relic Esquire, Partscaster (I think this is SSdeluxe's…maybe he could chime in here on it's origin's. I remember there being some lovely materials and electrons in there),
Underwood Fiesta red Tele.










Underwood Broadcaster, 2005 NAMM Fender relic No-Caster, Hanson Tele.










L to F….Hanson set-neck mahogany and maple, Real 72' Fender Thinline, Hanson Tele.










L to r….Hanson Tele, Hanson Tele again, Fender relic 62' Tele, real 68' Tele










L to R…..real 68' tele (again), Brian Monty Tele, Underwood Sherwood Green Tele (toploader)










Hanson Pinecaster, 67 (?) Tele, Fender MIJ 62' Tele custom, Underwood blonde toploader Tele.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy S)(&T!
This party should have had its own insurance policy! Nice stuff!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> okay…..So TELEFEST !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 28 Tele's were strangled in the process.


I'm reaching for my medication!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

faracaster said:


> okay…..So TELEFEST !!!!!!
> 
> High in the hills of the hamlet of Egbert Ontario lies Casa-del-Hardy.
> Hugh was the host with the most this past Sunday as he opened the doors of his house to a bunch of ner'-do-well musicians. He was a perfect and gracious host. Not only providing the space but he also played maitre'd and threw on some HUGE delicious steaks along with all the trimmings.
> ...


Hugh was a very gracious host. Thanks to the rest of y'all for some great licks & suffering through my ham-fisted Stones riffs. It was nice to hear my guitars in the hands of real players - - turns out the problem is me after all.

FWIW the partscaster is a Warmoth ash body, All Parts neck with nitro finish & Duncan 59s. Much brighter than I anticipated it would be.

Although I had to leave halfway through (it was a tough call, but Susan Tedeschi beat out steak), Mike's 52/59 hybrid really stuck out for me, that old lap steel pickup had a wonderful clarity w/out being ice-picky.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TheRumRunner said:


> I should send my daughter over, this is her Tele
> 
> 
> 
> DW


Where did she gots that pickguard? It is awsome!!!!


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree Jason. Mikes' really had it and stood out for me to. I was surprised by the flame on that '52 neck as well. In fairness, I didn't play ALL of the other guitars. It's just that when I played his I didn't want to put it down. 

BTW, what's up with the cross eyed guy on the left? Oh right, beer. I forgot.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

faracaster said:


> okay…..So TELEFEST !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Where did she gots that pickguard? It is awsome!!!!


Pages o' Teles and that is the first thing that caught my eye..AND do they do minibucker.... :sFun_dancing:

- - - Updated - - -


gulp ...that's history ....
_ 53 Esquire neck on a real 57' body, real 51' Nocaster_


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That black one with the single bridge humbucker and the floral design is very cool looking.

Overall, this set of pictures has given me all the food for bankruptcy I could ever need. ;-)


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy crap! That is some collection of Tele's....must have been a heck of a day for all.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

If you post these pic's over on TDPRI, make sure you put a warning on it for the masses to take their heart pills before viewing.

HOT DANG THAT'S A LOT OF TWANG

DW


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lord!!! Some gorgeous specimens there. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics - sorry i missed the T-fest.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheRumRunner said:


> I should send my daughter over, this is her Tele
> 
> 
> 
> DW



This I like.

I need a nice Tele.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I need a nice Tele.


Everybody needs a nice tele!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Everybody needs a nice tele!


Or 2....or 3.....


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Pete, when you told me about the fest it sounded like a great time and now the pics make it that much better. Now I understand why you got home so late...and on a school night to boot! Thanks for the view.


J.R.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

simply fantastic pete


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Great pic's thx for sharing them, LOVE TELE's


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Lot of cool tele's. I find it odd I didn't see one with a P90 in the neck. I've been using a Duncan P Rail in mine and I find I rarely use the humbucker, the P90 is just too sweet.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the photos and the commentary Pete. I've never seen that many Teles in one room before. Sounds like everyone had a good time.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

I just joined the forum. Thanks for the nice comments re: my Tele; I really enjoyed the jamming part of the event; there was some GREAT talent present. Hugh said that maybe next time there will be a bass player there too! 

--
Mike Turk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mturk said:


> I just joined the forum. Thanks for the nice comments re: my Tele; I really enjoyed the jamming part of the event; there was some GREAT talent present. Hugh said that maybe next time there will be a bass player there too!
> 
> --
> Mike Turk


There is a section for new members to say hello and introduce themselves if you wish to do so.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> There is a section for new members to say hello and introduce themselves if you wish to do so.


 :sEm_oops: Done!


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Crap!! How did I not know about this? Egbert is only minutes from my house (I am in Alliston). I totally would have attended this, although, my Tele is barely 2 months old, and is just an American Special in Vintage Blond. It would have been the "ugly sister" to some of those beauties. It may have blended in, though, considering light body / black pickguard seemed to be pretty popular over there. It would have been nice to meet more forum members. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansenKustoms (Dec 16, 2013)

I had a great time at this fest too. Great guitars and great people to hang out with. Thanks for the kind words about my builds. 
Would love to get everyone that was there as a friend on here because I was so overwhelmed by the guitars I forgot to ask for info on most of you ! 
2 standouts for me were mturk's tele and Hugh's goldtop LP. 2 of the best sounding guitars I've heard, ever.
Here's a link to a little video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqQWriDVFiQ


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

How in the world have I missed this thread for this long.

Pure awesome in here. Interestingly enough, it was the Shyboy for sale in the emporium that brought me here. This thread just fueled the fire for an Esquire.....

Unbelievably amazing.
C


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I wonder how many of the Tele's still have the same owners that they had in 2013


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Scottone said:


> I wonder how many of the Tele's still have the same owners that they had in 2013


Was thinking the same. I bet less than 25%.

C


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, old thread but still cool to see all those Tele's.  That would have been quite the party. Interesting to note how few of those involved in that thread are still active on this forum.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@GuitarT Maybe we should have our own little KW Telefest.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

troyhead said:


> @GuitarT Maybe we should have our own little KW Telefest.


Humm, I'd certainly be in.  Biggest challenge would be finding a venue.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> Humm, I'd certainly be in.  Biggest challenge would be finding a venue.


Riff Wrath has a Tele.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scottone said:


> I wonder how many of the Tele's still have the same owners that they had in 2013


I still have 1 of the 3 I brought that day. The blonde/RW HH partscaster & 1972 Thinline are long gone, and others came & went since then, but the blonde ‘62 Relic that I bought new in 2009 is still in my possession.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> I still have 1 of the 3 I brought that day. The blonde/RW HH partscaster & 1972 Thinline are long gone, and others came & went since then, but the blonde ‘62 Relic that I bought new in 2009 is still in my possession.


Cool, must be a great one. My CS Tele is the only electric that survived my recent electric purge and its not going anywhere


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Scottone said:


> I wonder how many of the Tele's still have the same owners that they had in 2013


Still got mine. Bought a mex standard in midnight wine in 2012.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol. The old Tele I brought to the party changed hands a couple of times between a couple of esteemed forum members here and then went out of the country to Spain or someplace like that. That was a good one!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> Still got mine._* Bought a mex standard in midnight wine in 2012*_.


Eight years ago. It should be well pickled by now.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Wasn’t around for the Tele Fest, but I had to share my ax. My Danocaster T, made for me in 2017. Ultralight ash body (total weight is about 6.2lbs) maple neck w/soft V profile, Budz pickups, and a Firemist Gold finish.

Started like this:









As time went on:








Con't..










Now it looks like this:









and sounds like this:





W.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I was not at the 'fest, but I do own two of the teles that were there, and they are both great fun to play. Come to think of it, I also have one of the amps that was in the room.

Hansen Pinecaster, now in SFG:


Monty:


Budda Verbmaster in a Krueger headshell, on a Krueger box,
eating green eggs and ham and some Krueger lox:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My $0.02 


I like Teles more and more. Right now it’s what I reach for almost every time I sit down to play.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, my go to MJT !!!


----------

